# My new sprayer is finally shipping!!



## jhealy748 (Jul 25, 2019)

After deciding to add another 10K to my yard this fall I decided I had better start looking at a tow behind sprayer as the 4 gal backpack was getting old fast. I did a bunch of reading here about the Northstar and decided to pull the trigger. Little did I know that it would take months before i got it! Well I finally got the email that it will be here Tuesday! I ended up chosing the 41 gal because it has a 100" spray pattern and my 3215 is a 100" cutting width so I figured it would be really easy to follow my stripes so as to know where I am going at all times. For those of you with these, do you think I will have to worry about overlap or not enough coverage and if so can anybody recommend a better nozzle to increase or decrease the spray pattern? I would say that I am never cutting the entire 100" as I have some overlap ( I would guess about 4 or 5 inches on each side.) Is there anything else you would recommend changing on the unit prior to using it or is it pretty much just set to fill and go? Thanks in advance for any advise you all have!


----------



## BadDogPSD (Jul 9, 2020)

I had a Northstar towable sprayer at my old place. I think mine was the 31 gallon version. 
It worked well. Plan on tightening all the fittings & clamps. The nozzles tended to drip a little but I never got around to installing check valves. I'm sure TeeJet nozzles would be a big improvement over what it comes with.


----------



## jhealy748 (Jul 25, 2019)

Got the sprayer today! Went out and did some calibrating with water and did notice it drips pretty bad when switched off. Does anybody have a solution for this?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Solution teejet!! Mod that thing out and this will increase your spraying capabilities. Nice sprayer btw


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Your actual problem with the drip is the fact that there is 40 or more PSI pressure in the system once the pump is shut off. Check valves before the individual nozzles capable of holding back rather high pressures are needed to stop the dripping.


----------



## jhealy748 (Jul 25, 2019)

Awesome thanks for the suggestions I will see if I can source some check valves locally and look into some tee jets! Super excited to not have to do this whole lawn woth the manual pump backpack anymore!


----------



## dleonard11122 (Jun 24, 2020)

I got my 21 gallon Northstar sprayer in earlier this week. Luckily I didn't have the delay you did, I must have just gotten lucky on when I ordered.

One thing I was surprised was that the spray nozzles installed from the factory are actually labeled as teejet nozzles too. I'm sure they aren't the top of the line ones, but that makes me feel pretty good about it.

I've gotta get out and calibrate it. I just picked up a hitch pin so I'm ready to go!


----------



## joecorrell (Sep 1, 2020)

I'm thinking about getting the Northstar 41 gallon as well. But, there are places in my yard that I don't need that wide of spray pattern. Is it possible to fold the booms and just spray from the center? Or, just spray 1 boom?


----------



## BadDogPSD (Jul 9, 2020)

Yes, there should be shutoff valves for each nozzle.


----------



## x Wild Bill x (Aug 17, 2018)

As noted, these come with plastic shutoff valves for each of the nozzles / booms. The plastic valves on my 31 gallon sprayer got sticky / tight after two years of use and eventually broke off. I replace them with brass inline ball valves. Also after about two years the rocker switch failed. When I went to replace the switch I went all out and added two 12v solenoid valves wired to the dash of my tractor with the pump switch. I can now turn the pump on/off as well as control each boom independently while spraying. I also added check valves as mentioned above, I only used 3 or 5psi valves and they work well, could have probably gone with a higher opening pressure but these eliminate most drips. Overall it's been a great unit that is used at least 2 times a month and has saved me a lot of time and money.


----------



## joecorrell (Sep 1, 2020)

Thanks for the input!

@x Wild Bill x which ball valves, check valves, and solenoid valves did you use? I like those ideas!


----------



## x Wild Bill x (Aug 17, 2018)

@joecorrell

Yes, here are links to ebay where I purchased the parts. I won't say they are top of the line, but they were inexpensive and have worked well so far. I mainly spray FAS/neem oil, humic, kelp and molasses in one app and do Bifen I/T for bugs around the yard and wash the sprayer well after use and so far it works same as the day I modified it so I have been happy. I have a 17hp 42" Poulan Pro (MTD generic) 6 speed mower and found that 4th gear full throttle with the sprayer set to spray 40psi with both nozzles open gets me very close to 1 gallon / M of turf with Northstar's prescribed overlap and a second perimeter pass with only one nozzle to get the double coverage of the lawn edge and this has been very consistent.

3/8" Ball valves

Toggle Switches

3/8" 12VDC NC Solenoid Valve

3/8" Check Valves You can find these from other domestic suppliers I believe

Let me know if you have any other questions. I will try and take some pictures of the setup in the daylight this weekend.


----------



## joecorrell (Sep 1, 2020)

Thanks @x Wild Bill x

Any idea how to calibrate a tow behind broadcast spreader? I was given this spreader from my Dad but it has no markings, brand, or anything on it besides 0-10 adjustment markings on the lever. Everything seems to work fine - wheels move, gears move, rotor plate moves, lever moves & opens hopper. I'd hate to pass on this spreader and have to purchase a spreader (I need one), but I also want to make sure I'm spreading accurately.


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

So, where are all the pictures of the 41 gallon Northstar sprayer, pray tell, old chap?  :lol:


----------



## jhealy748 (Jul 25, 2019)

Sorry guys I really should have taken some pictures! I will snap some tomorrow for you! I've used it twice now, once with the wand spot spraying some weeds in the prairie grass and the other time to spread an app of tnex and main event with some micros and it's pretty accurate it looks like to me! No real bad overlapping and I can drive off both ends of my grass as I shit off the valves so the small dripping issue after shut off doesn't bother me yet although I will probably add check valves this winter. Either way it sure beats the hand pump backpack I had before!


----------



## x Wild Bill x (Aug 17, 2018)

Glad to hear you like your sprayer. I love mine, it certainly is a time saver. Here are a few pictures of the solenoids wired up, I used "sealed" automotive connectors on each valve as well as the pump, all running from 6 wire irrigation wire so I only have on main hookup to the tractor. I also crimped and soldered each connection so hopefully they last.


----------



## dleonard11122 (Jun 24, 2020)

Just used my stock 21 gallon sprayer for the first time yesterday to spray some Tenacity. I was really glad I did a couple practice runs with just water because even with just two nozzles the spray pattern is way wider than I anticipated. I was spraying all of my flower beds the first go around.

I finally got it dialed in, and managed to find a comfortable pace to cover 1ksqft with 1 gallon of water. I should have some pretty quick feedback based on Tenacity bleaching later this week to figure out how even my coverage was.


----------

